# How Confusing Is This?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a Raketa.

Yes, I want it!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very impressive....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Didn't I read somewhere that Boctok is also the name of the aerospace base, as well as the watches? Is that the confusion? a Boctok watch made by Raketa ~ or a Raketa watch commemorating Boctok ~ ~ duhhh!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that Boctok is also the name of the aerospace base, as well as the watches? Is that the confusion? a Boctok watch made by Raketa ~ or a Raketa watch commemorating Boctok ~ ~ duhhh!


It's also confusing because:

1) This is a new watch not NOS. Raketa supposedly closed its factories.

2) The CCCP is long gone yet this is still "Made in CCCP".

3) In spite of no lume anywhere, I still like it.

4) Yes, it is amusing to have a Raketa with Boctok written on it .







It's a bit like that certain HK watch of yours Mel...









5) And finally, how much more difficult do they want to make it to see the hands? Everytime I look at it all I notice is that great big rocket.... or is that a raketa?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> It's a Raketa.
> 
> Yes, I want it!!!


RWL, have you asked Roy? Maybe he can get you one.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rocket? Rocket? what Rocket?

Is that not a Cyrillic (I mean Ph*llic) symbol?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Rocket? Rocket? what Rocket?
> 
> Is that not a Cyrillic (I mean Ph*llic) symbol?


Yes







It was the first thing I thought of when I saw it. It now makes me think if that idea that men with small ones drive big cars what can that possibly mean for those of us who like cheap watches... hmmm?


----------

